# ID animal by holes in yard?



## DIYdee (Oct 24, 2017)

I have an animal making some holes in the yard. We just tilled/seeded on Sunday and already there is a new hole today, about 4-6 inches wide, perhaps. Any idea what this could be? And how to get rid of it? Our neighbor said he saw an opossum hanging around, but I don?t think they burrow. We live in NC, if that helps.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you have chipmunks around?


----------



## DIYdee (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, there are a lot of chipmonks in the yard. And a lot of holes in a similar size to this one in other areas of the yard. I didnt think they would make such big holes! If it is chipmonks, do you have any recommendations for getting rid of them without killing them? Do the sprays/granules that mimic predator scents work?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Chipmunks, squirrels, opossums? And armadillos can really do a number on a yard.

How large an area did you seed?
I have similar holes in my yard I assumed were from squirrels burying nuts. FWIW, when I planted some ground cover this fall, I put a mothball or two at the base of each plant just to keep whatever-it-was from damaging them. It seems to be working.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just be aware that mothballs are poisonous, if you have a dog. I don't know if chipmunks would pick them up.

https://blogs.webmd.com/health-ehome/2011/02/are-mothballs-safe.html


----------



## DIYdee (Oct 24, 2017)

Is it possible this would be a rat? since its so close to the house I am worried whatever it is might be burrowing into our crawl space


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't tell how deep the hole is.

I have similar holes occasionally from armadillos but they're a bit deep as they hunt for grubs. My armadillos leave a noticible pile of fresh dirt at edge of hole. One problem is that snakes will move into the holes. Another problem is that they'll dig under foundations. I fill the hole an put a couple ot mothballs on top as they do not like bad odors. (No dogs here.)


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have chipmunk holes around here. They are only about 2" or about the size of a golf ball. A 4-6" hole might be a small woodchuck. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog. Set up a live trap with some vegetables in it.


----------

